# Bass Hound 10.2



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Looking for advice. 
I've found a Bass Hound 10.2 for sale near me. It includes a Minn Kota TM and battery. 
Any pros and cons to this boat? I would probably use it to run trot lines up on a local lake with my son. 
What would be a fair price?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is that similar to the Bass Raider, or Peli_can small 2 man pontoon?_


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I fished with a pelican version of that for some time. It was nice for small ponds and wind protected larger bodies of water. You sit up kind of high for running trot lines in it but I am sure you could make it work. If that is mostly what you are going to be doing I think a jon boat would suit your needs a little better.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

katjim00 said:


> I fished with a pelican version of that for some time. It was nice for small ponds and wind protected larger bodies of water. You sit up kind of high for running trot lines in it but I am sure you could make it work. If that is mostly what you are going to be doing I think a jon boat would suit your needs a little better.


That's what I was thinking. 
It looks like it would sit high on the water and catch a lot of wind.
I didn't think to get the model number of the motor, but it didn't seem very big.
It was sitting along the side of a highway, so I didn't get a chance to talk to the owner. It was sitting on a trailer, which I would think would be included. He had $1500 scratched out with $900 on the for sale sign.
I would much prefer a 14-16' aluminum flat bottom boat. I just figured for $900, it wouldn't be a bad price, but if it wouldn't work for my intentions, it could be hard to get rid of.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is a high price I would think. The pelican 10e which is basically the same thing is 500 I think at academy. A 40 lb thrust trolling motor is 150 and a trailer I think would be about 400 maybe. I never used a trailer just slid it in the bed of the truck but a trailer would have made it easier on me. It was a chore loading it by myself but with 2 people it was a snap.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Go 14' jon boat. A short shaft trolling motor and big battery will let you fish all day.
You should be able to find on on a small trailer for the $900 he is asking.
You can always resell it for your money back. Those decent jon boat don't depreciate after about three years.
.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a pelican ultima 11 wich is the exact same set up as that 10.2 I have no problems with it at all. it is actuall super stable! I have a 2.2hp mercury on it and it moves very well..


----------

